# Looking for history on my pony



## Lizjwearne (26 August 2018)

Looking for past history on my 14.2hh Bay gelding.. Called Angus but could have had name changed. He is around 18 (only going on what vet said) native type. He has a faded star, no other markings. The lady who I bought him off said she got him from a dealer but can't remember who, she bought him for the riding school..in Cornwall, This was before passports had to be issued. Would love any past history, thankyou


----------



## Chinchilla (29 August 2018)

Pictures are always useful on threads like this in case someone recognises a horse


----------



## Highflinger (30 August 2018)

You could try posting photos on horsey facebook groups - there may be a Cornish one.


----------

